# Pensom Rollers



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

How Are The Pensom Rollers 
What Are Your Thoughts About Them Share Them Here


----------



## Max&Ballos (Dec 15, 2008)

*there............*

they are one of the founding families of modern day rollers!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

There is a website where they specialize on Pensom rollers. Check it out. http://www.roller-pigeon.com/Roller_Discussion.html


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

all rollers in the US are pemsons,
except for english rollers.

some of the purest pemson rollers are they best,

many people have keept pemson birds they purest of the purest after he died.
one of those people are dr.laron decuet.

i have one of his birds and the it is the best bird in my kit!


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Mr. William H. Pensom was a friend of mine, and he had the best, possibly in the world. When he immigrated to the USA, Sponsored by D. H, Andrews (and whom he acted as loft manager for many years), he brought his family of rollers with him from Birmingham, England.

Proper name is Birmingham Rollers, Pensom Strain.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

yes risingstarfans,

that is true,

the proper name is Birmingham Rollers, Pensom Strain.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

does anyone here has any pure pemson rollers?


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Fresno, I fly pure PENSOMS from the DOC
You cannot find a faster or deeper roller that has the control!!!
Pat


----------

